# Planning our next litter



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

As I'm VERY excited about this breeding I'm posting this here so I can post here how things are going.
So the purpose on this breeding is to improve the hind angulation,get some level top lines,deeper chests and basically get pretty show dogs who also can hunt.The sir is World Junior Winner's son,fantastic hunter and all the titles you see he has got at age 14 months.Like him a lot,he has very nice,sweet temperament.
I hope the poster isn't against the DF's rules,if it is,I'm sorry,and let me know!


Fanta could go in heat every day now.We still have some health testing to do,but there is no doubt all be fine.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Congrats  hope all goes good!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! Does Fanta carry for chocolate?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Neat. I love these kind of threads. How does a deeper chest impact the dog? Does it help in hunting?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck! Keep us posted on how everything is going


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

*Kayota*,she may and may not.Her grandmother was chocolate and tan,also in her litter was one chocolate male,so there is a chance of choco puppies 
*chimunga*,the chest helps to breath under ground,where there is a lack of air,of course.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> *chimunga*,the chest helps to breath under ground,where there is a lack of air,of course.


That is so _neat_. Its so interesting to hear about the little nuisances good breeders get into when trying to improve their dogs.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> *Kayota*,she may and may not.Her grandmother was chocolate and tan,also in her litter was one chocolate male,so there is a chance of choco puppies


Is chocolate a recessive gene?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It is recessive and she has to carry it if she has had choc pups


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

chimunga said:


> That is so _neat_. Its so interesting to hear about the little nuisances good breeders get into when trying to improve their dogs.


What's so neat about it? It's logic if you have ever seen a dachshund working.

Also I'm not going to "no leg " dachshund.They can't work if they don't have legs,they still must be neat and quick or they will get hurt.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

While we are still waiting,the sir had a photo session.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Ok,Fanta is on heat now.Starting to count days,till first breeding.That could be 20th February.11th day,Fera(her sister)was ready by that time,so may be she.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm starting to nervous about this.OMG! All these thoughts,how will the breeding go,will she get pregnant,will the pregnancy go smooth,please let the delivery go smooth,no C-sections again please 
The most interesting part is,if she will be ready by that time,she will be bred by the same time her sister was bred year ago,what means,the puppies may be born at the same date-19th April. But probably they won't,well because I have vacation just form 7th-21th April and probably I will have to pretend I'm sick to get an extra week of to make sure I'm home when she delivers and home at least for the first 3 days to watch if everything goes well. GOTTA STOP THINKING!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Here is another pick with the father
and few with the mother


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck on the breeding! Keep us updated!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today we checked her eyes,everything is fine  Also she had a special day,since she is soon getting "married"  We ate pizza,drank coffee and spend all day together,just two of us,without other dogs,all attention just on her.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am going to be keeping an eye on this thread - dachshunds are one of my favourite dogs! Fanta is adorable, but I'm really in love with mimi (I love the dapple look!!) 

Also that's so cute to have a day just the two of you.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Had two ties today,will try again on Sunday


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending fertility vibes your way!! Good luck!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

So it's 2,5 weeks till first breeding,her tits are a bit swollen and the nipples look bigger than usually,also she had a "morning sickness" this morning before breakfast(the first I noticed,she haven't ate anything unusual to cause this).3 more weeks and I will able to tell for sure if we are having puppies.Can't wait!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see baby hot dogs.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

So,today is 5th week and we are waiting our litter "B" starting with 19th April


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

This is so exciting!! Thanks for letting us be a part of this and I look forward to constantly stalking this thread in the future ^-^


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see the puppies, I loved your last litter and I know these guys will be just as cute as your last puppies


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!I'm super excited too! I hope this time the whelping goes easily.No C-sections please


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Fanta is turning in to a "mother ship"  Her belly is growing so fast!And what an appetite.Not sure how much I should let her eat,to not get her overweight.Now she is getting about 50% more than usual,but still would eat more. I'm curious how much passenger the mother ship has.Anyone wants to guess? 
How much? Boys?Girls? Not going to ask about the colors because I have a feeling we are going to have only black&tan.I'll be surprised if we will get any brown&tan puppies.Hope we do,otherwise I have no idea how I will tell who is who!Have to start looking for something to identify them with.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Best wishes with the litter.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I just can't believe it.This is Fanta 40 days pregnant

And this is today 45 days pregnant


It's insane! She is going to be HUGE! How will she walk later?She still has at least two weeks till due date.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh wow that's a pretty big difference in just 5 days, she must have a lot of puppies in there


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yep.Another shock moment.She can't jump in bed anymore,tried and fell down.Also she can't get up the stairs anymore.She could do those thing yesterday!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

7 weeks today and first visible movements! Very small,but they were there!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Almost 8 weeks(55days).We are doing an x-ray tomorrow,because I found out that our vet might not be able to come if she decides to deliver this weekend,have no clue why and I hope he will be able to at least answer a phone call.Because of that I decided to do an X-ray just to know how many I should be waiting and to be sure that everything is fine. A bit afraid.The experience after Feras delivery makes me think that all pregnancies fill end with a C-section,and the fact that the vet may not be able to come if I do need him scares the crap out of me. That is an excellent vet,every breeder keeps talking about,he somehow manages to get out all puppies only with his hands,even if it is something as small as a Yorkshire terrier,if the puppy comes wrong and gets stuck he manages to turn them and get them out safely. If something will go wrong we will have to go to our local vets I don't trust as much.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoping that everything goes okay.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Here is Fanta today.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Holy crap look at that belly! I'm going to guess 8 pups right off the bat and leave it at that lol


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

8 would be fun  I would like to believe you are right.My guess is 7.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I understand why you are nervous. I am excited to see the puppies, she is so big! Are you thinking about keeping a puppy from this litter?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG she's HUGE!!! how does she even walk? I'd say like 10 puppies she's pretty big


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She walks,she runs,and jumps  We are fighting about the stairs.She wants to go up-down by herself.She still can do it,but I'm afraid she might fall down,besides it's not healthy for her now.

*Remaru*,I'm not keeping any,I have four and that is the limit for now.Planning on keeping female form Moka's and Mimi's last litter,which is like after 6-7 years. But I might be keeping a female in co-ownership,if there will be some I would like to keep working with and I will find a trustworthy owner for this.
For now I'm more than sure that I have less puppies,than people who wants them,just need to find about the genders and colors,if I have what they want and then start interviewing them.I don't do it now,because I have no clue if I have pup they wish for.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't wait to see the puppies!! Momma looks huge, there's going to be a lot of little ones. I'd say 9?
Also, I've secretly developed a big admiration for dachshunds and I would absolutely love one of your puppies. I think your girls are gorgeous! And you don't live that far away either :clap2:
I will just have to settle for watching they grow up there, hope you'll post lots of pictures!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Prozax!Nice to hear you like my girls! We are not that far from you,so you know what you gotta do if you decide you want one 


There 4. Huge ones of course.Three in the right horn and one HUGE in the left. We are going to be ready for a C-section... Trying hard now to find any vet who could tell me that that HUGE puppy can be delivered normally,because I don't think so.

Look at that one!That's not normal!Where is his tail?I hope that there are 2 in that side,but I don't see more legs than four...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, those are some huge pups, only 4?! Good luck to you! Definitely keep us updated - that is going to be one tough whelping!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Holy cow! Second the please to keep us posted on the whelping!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I have another picture form the side if anyone wants to find another one.But yep,can't find more than 4. The heads doesn't look so big,if they can get through ,the entire pup should get out,I suppose. Going to talk with our local vet tomorrow.I sure hope she will be able to help even in the middle of the night.
Why can't things go well for me...I have a curse,somebody doesn't want me to breed,so all these bad things keep happening. Maybe I should start praying. I don't want another C-section so much!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would ask your vet about anasarca and whether they think that one pup big pup could have it. The pup could just be a big pup though.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

How could it be anasarca. It doesn't make the back bone longer. However,I will show the pictures to the vet I hope will do the C-section if needed.

The more I look at the picture,there more I think that they all are about the same size,just that one is one,so it can bee seen better and looks bigger than the others,but the ones on the other side isn't much smaller.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think you'll be ok. They're good sized, but I think they'll fit  Take a breath


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you *Xeph*! I hope you're right!
Shoved the pictures to our local vet,they also think it may be possible to deliver them normally,they are big,but the heads seem normal.Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Good luck! She's huge! Can hardly believe there are only 4 pups in there  Only proves how deceiving it can be to judge the amount of puppies from the size of the belly alone.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yep!I thought that there could be even 9  Sadly only 4,won't be as fun.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Her temperature has dropped 36.8 C


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She drives me crazy!The temperature is up,so probably the thermometer is just messing with me.It's not very trustworthy.But OMG,how long she wants to keep them in there?They are getting bigger by every day and she isn't even thinking abut delivering them!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Ok,the thermometer may be messing with me,but her stomach has dropped!Very soon!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Nope.Nothing.Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She started nesting today. Her appetite still is HUGE.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay! Will be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Maybe tomorrow... Looks like we may be entering the first and longest stage in labor.The one where they cant get comfortable.Can't sleep in one place for longer period of time,nesting(in bed under our blanket...).I hope she won't try to deliver them in our bed! Because now she gets in the bed,if there will be no blanket,she will get under a pillow and start nesting.Weird dog.Shouldn't she look for more private place?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Ok.Pups should be here very soon.If not at day time,then this night.We haven't slept from 2:30. She kept digging my pillow all night.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg! Let us know!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhhh this is so exciting!!!! I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

What's easier-suffer or watch someone suffer? Can't stand the panting,it drives me crazy,can't stand not being able to help her otherwise than giving her some water. I hope this is over soon,so she can finally have some rest she deserves


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Super exciting! Good luck, Fanta!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

It's almost midnight in Latvia now.Everyone's out of the room,so there are just two of us now. She doesn't let me go anywhere now,starts to whine when I do so,so hopefully very soon...


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She has started to push. All prayers for us,so she can deliver them naturally!


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Pasarella said:


> She has started to push. All prayers for us,so she can deliver them naturally!


Yay! Puppies! Sending vibes for it to go well!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ilovedogs56 said:


> Yay! Puppies! Sending vibes for it to go well!


I also hope everything goes well


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We have black and tan boy! Healthy and only 276g!His name is going to be Big Bang Hunter's Parade!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Strange that all the time I knew that the first puppy will be black and tan male.Sadly I have no clue about the other  Just the feeling that there is one brown and tan,girl,I think...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

One puppy down 3 to go  hoping it continues to go well


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We are going to get some help...Nothing after this puppy.She keeps pushing,but really looks very tired.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, I hope everything is fine with Fanta and the rest of the puppies! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope we see the rest of the puppies!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We have 3 black and tan males.Had one brown and tan,the big one who was on the Fanta's left side in the X-ray,didn't survive  His head was very big,it took a lot of time to get the head out and then a lot of time to get the body out.The heart was beating for 40 minutes,but the vet's couldn't make him breathe  His heart stopped.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that  

But three healthy puppies, let's not forget that


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh no, I am sorry. How is Fanta? Is she feeling ok now?
Happy for the other 3 puppies


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the lost puppy  I hope the other 3 are happy and healthy


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that she lost a puppy  I couldn't imagine how heart broken you are about this...I'm glad that 3 puppies have survived though. I'm also wondering how the momma is doing?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm trying to not think about it,makes me want to cry every time I think about the poor little baby,so innocent,he didn't even have the chance to live.Very sad.

Fanta is feeling good,she is eating well,caring for her puppies and guarding them. She is a growler  Waaay better than Fera was,but she still growls at me,which surprises me because she delivered her puppies in my lap and didn't growl at me in the clinic.Otherwise very calm,maybe because she is exhausted.I will try to take some photos later,maybe tomorrow,I'm so tired right now,hate to think about all those things I have to do


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm really curious if Dachshund puppies have long bodies as puppies, or if they grow longer as they get older. Maybe this sounds stupid, but I'm genuinely curious for pics so I can find out


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of one puppy but glad Fanta & the other 3 areokay.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you will share pictures when you have a moment. Sorry to hear about the one puppy's passing, but very happy to hear the others are healthy and most importantly, Fanta is doing well!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They are long  Not so I would have seen other puppies this small,but they are pretty long



They are so adorable pretty angels. But her mother is the devil  Why do they need to be so mean! Not sure how I should act when she is growling/barking at me.Leave her or stay.Now I stay there for a while,pet her and talk to her,when she stops growling I leave.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww they're precious!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Adorable! So very sorry about the lost pup, but glad Fanta and the others are doing well.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Puppy pictures!  They ARE long already! Strangely enough they remind me of little otters right now


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Fanta is over protective of her babies. I think I don't need to mention that it is hard to take care of her and the litter when she is barking,snarling and lunging at me.She won't go out to do her things on her own,she won't even step out of the damn box to eat or drink,so all this time I went in there while she is growling at me to put a collar on her,then leash,then pull her out of there,and then she is a pretty normal dog again,only she does everything fast and wants to go back in there.To feed her I have to go in there,put the bowl right in her face,then she will eat/drink.Now I'm afraid to do it,because before she didn't get out of the box.Now when I wanted to get her out for potty,because she was out last time about 14:00 and all the bedding looks like mess so I should change it,but she actually came at me, there was pen's wall between us so she didn't do anything,but I thin she was serious about biting me.Have no clue what to do now.I mean,I have to go in there,but how? Maybe I should risk once,put a collar and leash on her and just leave it like that,so I can have control over her when I need to get in there again.
Hate it... 
Puppies are feeling fine,growing nicely.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have any advice for the protectiveness over the puppies... but I'm glad to hear puppies are doing well! Hopefully the other breeders here will weigh in on their thoughts.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Got out alive. An hour later she did came out by herself.So we are fine,for now.Everything is clean,she is fed.She is peeing in her whelping box. There was a huge wet spot right in the middle of it,that explains how she managed to "hold" it for so long...Let's wait till the next battle


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I would like some opinions form people whose mother language is English.I'm thinking names for the boys. Now we have one Big Bang Hunter's Parade,Bazooka Hunter's Parade(wanted this to be a girls name,but we have no girls,but this name is just awesome) and Booom Infinity Hunter's Parade. I'm concerned about the last name. Doesn't it sound stupid? It sound fine for latvian people  But if I would translate it to latvian it sounds just stupid.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't have English as my mother language, but I'm pretty sure Booom should be Boom  I'm guessing the theme is... explosion-y?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I know the Booom is supposed to be Boom  The third "o" just wanted to be there ;D
Yes,you guessed the theme right. So any other explosive ideas for the third name are welcome


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Nuclear Hunter's Parade. 
Atomic Hunter's Parade. <-- I like this one especially.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They all must start with B.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

What about "Bombs Away"? I also know people who have named their dogs "Boomer".


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

How does Bomber sound?
This is so hard!Luckily they are only 3


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Bomber sounds cool. What about Bomberman? (is reminded of a childhood game...)


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Bomber is not a bad choice. It just keeps making me think about the character Bomberman lol. I also think "B-52 Bomber" sounds pretty cool, as an American.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Bomberman sounds good too.Gotta think about it
What B-52 Bomber is?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Looked it up.Pretty awesome!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppies! 

My only name suggestion is "Blast!"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG bomberman lol I remember that game  good memories and fun game I vote for that name


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Somebody put a curse on me!I'm starting to believe that.This is just impossible. Fanta has some kidney problems,her head is swelling,she doesn't have much milk ether so I'm bottle feeding now. What the heck happened? She was fine yesterday! Today she woke up with swollen head and no milk!She never had any problems with her kidneys! Last time she was sick was at 10 months when she had parvo and now there is something wrong with her kidneys? We are going to find it out tomorrow when the test results will be ready.
Hate this so much! I'm going to church as soon as possible!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no poor Fanta!!! I hope she gets well quickly. Becoming a mother is hard. I will be thinking of her and her little ones.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Fanta has puss in her womb,doesn't explain the swelling,but at least it's something she can get treatment for.She even ate after she got her medicine at the vets,so hopefully she will be fine soon. Also she abandoned her puppies,so Fera is their step-mother now.Fingers crossed she has enough milk.She has false pregnancy and a bit milk so hopefully if there is someone who wants that milk she will have more.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I hope that poor mommy gets better soon... Infected womb does not sound fun...

But that's good that you have a step-mom dog around. Louie's mom nearly died along with her litter of 7 puppies. All had to be bottle fed by the breeder for most of their early puppyhood...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no, poor Fanta. I hope that her recovery is quick, this has been rough for her. It is good that Fera is there to help with Mommy Duties. How is she taking to the boys?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Remaru said:


> Oh no, poor Fanta. I hope that her recovery is quick, this has been rough for her. It is good that Fera is there to help with Mommy Duties. How is she taking to the boys?


Poor Fanta indeed  I hope she starts feeling better


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Fanta is feeling better.Still no interested in puppies,but that's not important now.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You can give Fera fenugreek to help stimulate milk production.

I learned that even spayed bitches can produce milk


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

They (vets) didn't give me fenugreek. And I'm not sure what I should do,because Fanta realized those are HER babies in there and wants to get to them.I don't let her,she is on antibiotics,still doesn't eat much,she has some milk but producing more would just weaken her now and we don't need that.Hopefully we will get rid of that inflammation soon and she can get back to her babies.
The blood test results came back and there is nothing wrong with her kidneys.So the swelling must be from the womb infection.Maybe she is allergic to her own discharge,she licks her self and that may cause the swelling.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Fenugreek is an over the counter supplement. Usually in an herbal section. (no puppies here, but I did have a human kiddo)


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We now have two mothers.Fanta is feeling much better so she has two of her puppies(just because she is their mother and deserves to have more ) Fera has one,well,because she was going insane.I took her of the puppies yesterday and she kept yelping and even howling all night,so she got one now.Everybody's happy


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

OMG! Fera is so getting spayed! She nearly killed the poor pup! I left her for half an hour,came back and all her kennel was totally destroyed! There was two blankets over it so she feels safer,she pulled them in,the bedding inside was all in one corner and the poor puppy under all that mess.When I came in I saw blood,I was almost sure she killed it,but luckily that was her blood(from her nose).Now she is drunk.Gave her tee spoon of cognac to help her calm down.Just insane! I will better bottle feed than risk loosing them!
This means no puppies for Fera,NEVER! I can't watch her 24/7 for three weeks to make sure she doesn't dig them under the blankets or sleep on them,or carry them around in circles while they scream,so no puppies for her. She loves them,but loves them way too much.

Fanta is a great mother,now when she has her calcium level normal she isn't aggressive anymore,very calm,she doesn't let me feed the puppies,wants to get in my lap while I do it to lick the milk out from their mouths.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh no! Can Fera help with the pups a bit more?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Not going to risk her killing the puppy by accident.She better starts forgetting about them soon.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> OMG! Fera is so getting spayed! She nearly killed the poor pup! I left her for half an hour,came back and all her kennel was totally destroyed! There was two blankets over it so she feels safer,she pulled them in,the bedding inside was all in one corner and the poor puppy under all that mess.When I came in I saw blood,I was almost sure she killed it,but luckily that was her blood(from her nose).Now she is drunk.Gave her tee spoon of cognac to help her calm down.Just insane! I will better bottle feed than risk loosing them!
> This means no puppies for Fera,NEVER! I can't watch her 24/7 for three weeks to make sure she doesn't dig them under the blankets or sleep on them,or carry them around in circles while they scream,so no puppies for her. She loves them,but loves them way too much.
> 
> Fanta is a great mother,now when she has her calcium level normal she isn't aggressive anymore,very calm,she doesn't let me feed the puppies,wants to get in my lap while I do it to lick the milk out from their mouths.


Please be very careful about giving alcohol to your dogs. Cognac is usually 40% alcohol (80 proof), which is rather high. I know you just gave a small amount, but (can't recall if your dogs are minis or standards) your dogs are also rather small as well. IMO, if it's enough to get her "drunk" or depress her CNS (make her lethergic), it's too much. And it can be really dangerous. 

On a different note, you've had a rough time lately with this litter. I hope things start looking up very soon.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She woke up being just fine.Cognac was just a fast solution late at night while I don't have anything else I could use.Now she is using Calmex for dogs,but I really don't see her getting calmer even after a double dose.Looks like we will have to just to wait.
New puppy pictures are coming soon!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Bazooka Hunter's Parade

Big Bang Hunter's Parade

Bomber Hunter's Parade


Fanta: Stop taking photos!Give them back!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Bazooka can see now


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Gorgeous babies! Rough breeding! Sorry for the loss of one, but they are adorable!!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

pawsaddict said:


> Please be very careful about giving alcohol to your dogs. Cognac is usually 40% alcohol (80 proof), which is rather high. I know you just gave a small amount, but (can't recall if your dogs are minis or standards) your dogs are also rather small as well. IMO, if it's enough to get her "drunk" or depress her CNS (make her lethergic), it's too much. And it can be really dangerous.
> 
> On a different note, you've had a rough time lately with this litter. I hope things start looking up very soon.


I want to second the above. 

Honestly, there have been a few things in this thread that have made me question your reputability......


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> I want to second the above.
> 
> Honestly, there have been a few things in this thread that have made me question your reputability......


Everything may not go the way a reputable breeder would go about things in the US, but Latvia is a very different country with a very different dog culture. Let's not forget that. I have no doubt Pasarella is doing the best she can.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Avie said:


> Everything may not go the way a reputable breeder would go about things in the US, but Latvia is a very different country with a very different dog culture. Let's not forget that. I have no doubt Pasarella is doing the best she can.


I never once said she isnt doing what she can, just that on a personal level, there have been a few things Ive read here that made me go *Hmm..* 
My keyboards screwed up so im missing some punctuation....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You're worrying about things that are very normal for mothers to do...

When Wesson had her babies, even though I helped whelp them and was constantly interacting with them, she still got concerned...because she's a good mother. She never tried to bite me or growl at me, but I really kept up on the calcium while she was whelping and thereafter. However, she did try to TAKE puppies from me while I was handling them. She was never mean about it, just attentive.

"Excuse me, but that is my squeaker. Would like back, plz k thx."

She did lay on one once, but I was right there and shoved her off. Puppy was ok.

But even going by instinct, they can't all be perfect the first time around. Sometimes they need help. Learning not to dig, learning to be aware of where the babies are, learning to be ok with you handling and weighing and worming. They learn, but they still need to be taught to some degree.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Well,yeah I am new at this. This is my second litter,I'm learning and I'm worrying about things experienced breeder may not worry. I'm not worrying about her being mean,I know they may be,I know all her grandmoms from her mother side was mean so it's no surprise she is. I'm learning from the best I can learn-from vets(but I wont trust them anymore when things come to raising puppies,the infection was preventable,they just didn't do their jobs),my breeder who has 30 years of experience and my club's president who was the one advising me to give her cognac.I really don't think that one tea spoon could harm her.And it didn't,better one tea spoon of Cognac than going nuts all night,we don't have emergency vets where I could run in with a dog that's going nuts,howling all night and throwing it's body against the door,to get meds. God knows what she could do to her self if I wouldn't do anything.Fera's better by the way,Calmex didn't help much,but she has calmed her self. She has learned not to protect them from me,I guess she remembers from her own litter that I didn't take them away and didn't do anything bad to them,but the thing she did with the kennel...freaked me out.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I know all her grandmoms from her mother side was mean so it's no surprise she is.


Then why breed that?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I don't think that natural protectiveness over puppies is a reason to not to breed.It is not an issue in a dogs temperament. They are normal,sound dogs when they are not caring for puppies,in fact Fanta isn't protecting them anymore now. I have heard of only few dachshunds that doesn't protect their babies.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I don't think that natural protectiveness over puppies is a reason to not to breed


I find it highly concerning that a bitch would growl at her *owner* puppies or no puppies.

Strangers, yes. I get it. But the owner? Sorry, nope. Not happening here.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

They are beautiful pups.
I would say the owner is learning the breeding aspect and is doing a very good job so far.

When someone is looking at both show and working quality, and furthering the breed, I would say some of the judging here is a little harsh, as I would look for people to give ideas and more supportive advise in areas which they have concern. 
It's a country which I don't know and I know several others but culture and the availability may or may not be a course of action, past the U.S. there are next to no holistic treatment for pets.

This person it seems to me is trying to advance the line, where as I can google a few hundred byb of the breed here in the U.S. with all the treatments in the world available but only are guided by the dollar line, and produce a horrible and sometimes unhealthy dog line, but oh "There registered" so they are worth $xxx.

Sorry I believe some of you all need to be kinder and some need to think about there wording of there posts.

Best wishes for the little ones and future breeding if you decide to have more.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For the record, I only bred my first litter last year (they are ten months old currently). I am learning as I go, too...but I also waited fifteen years for my litter. And I have asked and asked and asked questions upside down and sideways to people I trust.

I am not trying to be judgmental, but I hope the OP does some more research and thinks hard about what she's saying/doing if she continues to breed.

I don't know how alcohol metabolizes in dogs or if it would affect puppies like it can human babies. I do know Latvia is not America and the resources available here may not be available there.

If the OP is on FB, there is a wonderful group for reproductive issues/questions/experiences. If you PM me I can give it to you


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

If nobody didn't notice there are two different females Fanta who is the mother and Fera who was caring for the puppies while Fanta was sick and abandoned her puppies. No one expected her to get well so fast,if I would've known she will get better 24h later I would just bottle feed them and leave Fera alone. And so the cognac was given to FERA who was going nuts because I didn't let her take her of the puppies,there for,the dog who got that ONE tea spoon(which is what 5 grams?) wasn't feeding any puppies at that time!
Xeph,that is your way of learning,I learn while I work and see that in life. Theory doesn't help me much.
I don't insult you just because I find back to back breeding cruel,you would have no respect in my country because of this,you would be called a BYB here for that,in fact it is illegal in Latvia. We live in different cultures,you may think there is something wrong with me and those 5 grams of cognac I gave to my dog,but people here have way different opinions and experience in many things,in fact cognac is very often used to help new born puppies to start breath-just couple of drops on the tongue,cognac was given to a dog who was stung by a wasp and near death because of swelling,cognac took some of the swelling of so they can make it to the vet ,a bit of cognac is recommended her by vets in case of diarrhea. There is one dog who wont let clip it's nails if they don't give him those 5 grams of cognac!He is still alive and healthy after many years of using cognac occasionally 
I have respect from many people in Latvia and that is for a reason.I know I have much to learn,but I'm learning by every litter I breed.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Alcohol is bad for dogs regardless of local tradition...that's not a cultural respect or disrespect thing. Local tradition is often just wrong where health is concerned. I say this speaking as someone who has been lectured routinely about how the plokhoi vozdukh is going to get me if I sleep with a window open.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm cruel, huh? Ok, I'm out.

Have fun with your drunk growly bitches.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't mean to offend. I just wanted to mention the dangers of giving something so high in alcohol to your dogs because some people really don't know...until their dogs get ill or go into a coma or whatever. I know you love your dogs and want what's best for them.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Xeph,thank you,I will! We all are going to drink rum with coca cola now! *sarcasm* Don't be silly!Strange how you ran away when I say something you don't want to hear. Have a nice day and good luck with your litter.

A lot of alcohol may do harm.I know that. I usually don't give them cognac or any other alcoholic drink,that was the first time and this far the only, in order to help her calm down. Some of you are acting like I would regularly give them alcohol in huge amounts.


If anyone is interested,puppies are fine,their eyes are opening,Fanta is feeling good.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> A lot of alcohol may do harm.I know that. I usually don't give them cognac or any other alcoholic drink,that was the first time and this far the only, in order to help her calm down. Some of you are acting like I would regularly give them alcohol in huge amounts.


Relatively small amounts of alcohol are also potentially harmful, and the smaller the dog, the greater the risk. Dogs don't tolerate alcohol as well as humans do, even when the size difference is accounted for. Cognac is also fairly high proof. Me, I wouldn't mess around with it at all, as there are safer sedatives for dogs available, in standardized appropriate dosages, if a sedative is called for. 

Personally I wouldn't have a dog in my breeding program if it required medicating for behavior management, though.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

parus said:


> Relatively small amounts of alcohol are also potentially harmful, and the smaller the dog, the greater the risk. Dogs don't tolerate alcohol as well as humans do, even when the size difference is accounted for. Cognac is also fairly high proof. There are safer sedatives for dogs available, in more appropriate dosages, if a sedative is really called for.


^^^This. It doesn't take much, especially when you are using something so strong (I'm even researching everything I can to make sure it is safe to give my dogs small amounts of kefir that contains 0.5% alcohol!). I know you switched to something else to calm her the next day, which is good.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel like dog breeding is one of those subjects where we need to avoid PC and politeness and actually talk about things. Letting people off the hook for practices we consider bad is a slippery slope towards bad breeding. I'm not saying Pasarella is a bad breeder by any means. But I think sometimes people get attack-y, and then the other person gets overly defensive. It's hard to get a real conversation out of that.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, been following this, but kept out. But, I agree w/ Xeph....I would not tolerate/rebreed a bitch that would not allow ME to handle their pups. I am very hands on w/ my pups from day one (weighing, touching/handling, taking pics, whatever) and it just would not be acceptable/allowed. I had one bitch that didn't want me there during the whelping but after pups were all born, she even brought one to me. As for the alcohol, no....altho, a vet recommended a 1/4 cup spread over 24 hours of warm, flat beer for a bitch whose milk was not strong coming in....this was a 45# husky (I didn't do it, figured I'd give it a day more to see if the nursing would help and supplement if it didn't). JMO


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Wasn't coming her,hoped that you would stop. But I see you have kept going on... Well fine,I'm a bad breeder.I breed bitches who are great mothers and won't even step out of the whelping box to eat or drink. If somebody remembers last year,Fera did protect them from me for 4 days,then I was welcome,everyone else wasn't till 4 weeks,which is totally fine for me. Fanta protected them from me for...hmm...4 days? Well ok,then she got sick,but 24 hours later she was back in and now she doesn't mind anyone in there at all. Yep,I really do have terrible bitches to breed! People please read ALL I say before you star judging me! I have told this many times! 
I'm not commenting on the cognac anymore. I see you people here are very scared about many things. Many people in Latvia would find it funny. 

Here is some cute puppy picture


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Alcohol being bad for dogs is not a "different cultures" thing. It's a science thing.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I never said it was good. But I really don't think that one of best veterinarians in Latvia would suggest to give dogs something that might harm them. I trust that vet,many people trust him,he has a great reputation.
Maybe we could stop this?Clearly those 5 grams of cognac didn't do any harm to her.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

So you'll taunt Xeph for "running away" when you insult her, but you can't handle any criticism or concern about your breeding program?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> Wasn't coming her,hoped that you would stop. But I see you have kept going on...


Ummm, no one has commented on this thread in two days. You have brought this whole thing up again.

Edit: I think everyone (but you) is over it. You could've come back and just posted the puppy pics and moved on, but you didn't...


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I have been reading over this thread and although I do believe you are not a bad breeder you do seem to have a hard time taking in criticism. Not meaning to be rude for the rest of this but just how I see things: giving alcohol to calm a dog is not something that should be done, I do not find it funny at all there are things that can happen because of that. Yes I have heard some tell people to do it-I have had experiences when it does do something and is not something you want. I also think that you need understand that spilti8ng the pups up and giving one dog a puppy just to shut her up was not a good thing to do-- she could have hurt the pup (either intentionally or accidentally). I myself would not breed from a bitch that shows aggression to the owner and her pups as this is a temperament issue and would be something that could show up in other places.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Puppies had their first solid meal today.Wasn't expecting them to eat that soon(17 days now),but they tried to steal from Fanta so they got their own meal.Perhaps there is too less milk for them,they are big.Weighed them today, Bomber 1,100kg,Big Bang, 1,150kg and Bazooka 1,200kg. I can see their teeth coming out,they have started to play a bit,walk around and poop and pee on their own.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Nobody has shown any interest in this thread. But I will post the news anyways for myself. It was nice to look up last years puppy thread and read it from A to Z
So boys are almost 7 weeks old now.Growing fast and forming nice. Bazooka is going to be a working dog here in Latvia.He is going to live with a hunter who also has a Laika and Latvian hound 14 years old mix and recently they took another puppy a Caucasian ovcharka/German shepherd mix.So he is going to have a big family and a lot of work to do,and two nice girls to play with.This is the perfect place for him as he is the most active one in this litter.
Big Bang is going to Florida to be a show and breeding dog.He is staying with me till August then we will travel to his new family.So excited about this,this will be my first puppy living out of Latvia!
Bomber is still looking for a home.There was one woman contacting me today,she lost her 17 years old dachshund last year and is considering taking Bomber.We will see how it turns out.
Here are their first stacks at 4 weeks
Bazooka HP

Big Bang HP

Bomber HP

And some other photos of their 1 month anniversary


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

And 6 weeks old
Big Bang


Bazooka


Bomber


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Um yea, alcohol is HORRIBLE for dogs. In any quantity. Do you want to know WHY Toby has so many health problems? - Alcohol.

When he was a puppy, he was given alcohol. Because his -then- owners thought it was HILARIOUS to watch him stumble around drunk. 

3 days later, he came home to me where we got to deal with PERMANENT DAMAGE to his Gastrointestinal tract, resulting in bleeding for 3 months while it healed and MANY food sensitivities on top of his allergies because his body can no longer break down and process certain foods geared towards dogs or even in their most natural state. 

It could have been worse though... just the smallest lick of a common household item such as mouthwash, can cause kidney failure, liver damage, as well as the damage we see with Toby, or even KILL your dog. 

Like of all the things - PLEASE don't give your dogs alcohol.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Puppies are growing up nice and pretty.  And awesome one pup is going all the way to Florida! I hope Bomber will have a home lined up soon too.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the alcohol issue was covered a month ago 

The puppies are adorable  Hope everyone heads to happy homes soon


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

great photos, I especially love the tongue pic LOL. Hope Boomer finds a home.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Such adorable little pups, Pasarella! Glad to hear that Bazooka and Big Bang have found homes. And how great it would be if little Bomber ends up finding himself in the heart and home of the woman looking for the right little doxie after her loss. 

Thank you for sharing pics of your growing pups -Love 'em!


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Yay, doxie babies! I don't think the breed is a good fit for me, but the puppies are always too cute. Glad they are finding good homes.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!
They are pretty,fluffy source of happiness.Almost impossible to wash the floors,they need to see everything and be a part of it.Hard to imagine that only after two weeks I might have only Big Bang with me.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the group photo. Makes me want to get right in there and snuggle with them!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

There could be more than three.Would be more awesome to snuggle with them


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thing have changed a bit and I still have Bomber with me.He looks like the best form this litter and this far the best I have bred.So I'm looking for a show home for him.Very promising boy.If no one will reserve him till 10th August he is going to his first show in baby class on 5-6th September.He is 3 months old now


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you! So sad I can't keep a puppy from my every litter.I would definitely keep him.
Forgot to mention he has a call name.Can't now how long he is going to stay with me,but I have to call him somehow.I named him Blu-Blues.I call him just Blu.Fits him nice and his father's owner plays blues.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love that last pic.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

For some awkward reason this gorgeous pup is still with me. He is already 4 months old and is absolutely stunning!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He is beautiful! Such a sleek and shiny coat!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't believe he's with you! No prospective owners?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

There are few people who are willing to take him,but they won't show,so I asked them to wait for my next litter, which should be born on October(bred one of my females on 20th August).I'm trying to find a show home for him.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhh, I so wish I could take him! He is stunning. Hope you find the perfect home for him soon.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

We had one awesome show weekend,not going to talk about my girls on this thread.Here about Bomber
I'm one proud breeder,can't even believe it.
So,he got-very promising,PP,BOB baby and BIS baby-2!!!!!!
And like that wouldn't be all of it,the judge we had,told that he is the best dog he had seen all day,he was 100% sure he will have a very good show carrier and he would be ready to take home a dog like this.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations! And still no takers for him?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I'm waiting for new pictures we did make last week,after that I will start to advertise him somewhere on facebook and hopefully the right person will see him very soon.It is the right time for him to go to his new home and make someone happy!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Got new pictures


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

That last picture is precious!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

They're all pretty, but I agree the last one is to melt for.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Today Blues went to his new family and left his old one with a broken hearts. We will miss him so much.
He is living with one dachshund female from shelter,so he still has company,he is living with a hunter,so he will have a job to do and the owner promised to at least try showing,hope they get addicted to dog shows


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats! Good to hear he has found a home.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Yesterday I got new picture with Bazooka HP. I'm a produ moma,this litte boy is blood tracking at age of 5 months!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Big Bang Hunter's Parade at age of 18 months


----------

